# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC V1.28 World's 1st Sony & Samsung & Lenovo & Huawei & Htc Added for ISP -HOT-

## mohamed73

*GPGeMMC Ver 1.28 what's new ?*  *Added These New Models for ISP* *
HTC Desire C GOLF World's 1st
Huawei P6 U06 World's 1st
Huawei Y300 World's 1st
Lenovo A3000 H  World's 1st
Samsung N900 World's 1st
Samsung I9105 World's 1st
Samsung N5100 World's 1st
Samsung P6200 World's 1st
Sony LT26i SL World's 1st
Sony ST23i World's 1st*  *Very Special Thanks to !!~dr_mpmmc~!! * *Join us @ Facebook*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Join us @ Twitter* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Update History*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *SuccessFully Repaired Phones*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New GPG Shop*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br
Faisal_Computer

----------

